# Gore thread 2.0



## Rumpled Foreskin (Sep 16, 2019)

Post your gore, whether it’s drawn or a photo or a video or a piece of art. I’ll start. 


Spoiler: American flag desecrated by gore


----------



## LazyLizard (Sep 16, 2019)

a classic


----------



## The Cunting Death (Sep 16, 2019)

Spoiler: OMG GORE





its Gore Verbenski


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Rancid Flid (Sep 16, 2019)

Spoiler: i bet that hurt


----------



## nekrataal (Sep 16, 2019)

Spoiler: y’all like guro?


----------



## edboy (Sep 16, 2019)

Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## User name: Required (Sep 17, 2019)

More like gay thread 2.0 he he he


----------



## Gutpuke (Sep 19, 2019)

Spoiler: This is a nice thread





 

 

 







Spoiler: Also some yummy mouth gore


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Sep 19, 2019)

Fangsofjeff said:


> What happened to the gore thread 1.0?
> 
> Have a skull with the skin peeled off.
> 
> ...











						Face/Off - Castor Troy awakens from his coma
					

Castor awakes from his coma and realizes his face is missing and forces the doctor to place Sean's face on him.




					youtu.be
				




Take one goddamn guess.


----------



## ES 195 (Sep 19, 2019)

Wish I had the video now but one I found funny is of a guy running beside a train, he gets clipped and sent into a pole. The pole cuts him in half and his torso slides along the ground and takes out an old lady. If anyone here has the video you should be a bro and post it.


----------



## Cod of War (Sep 19, 2019)

Spoiler







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Rancid Flid (Sep 30, 2019)

Spoiler: just a pitbull ripping off an alleged rapists dick









Ouch.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Sep 30, 2019)

Spoiler: music is corrupting our youth!][ATTACH type="full



954580[/ATTACH]


----------



## jebany (Jan 9, 2020)

niconiconecro said:


> Spoiler: y’all like guro?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 938142


that's hot


----------



## Ze Ubermensch (Jan 10, 2020)

Spoiler






hey there


----------



## immigrant32 (May 14, 2021)

real fencing with sharp swords they receive deep gory wounds.


----------



## Pizzapopzzzzz (Oct 30, 2021)

these r so gay,pussies


----------

